# Hacer que parpadee el ultimo led de un voltimetro a leds.



## evolution (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola, estoy haciendo un voltimetro de leds para comprobar la tension de una bateria de coche, conforme baje la tension de la bateria se iran apagando los leds hasta los 10 voltios, cuando llegue a los 10 voltios quiero que el ultimo led en vez de apagarse se ponga a parpadear, he hecho un circuito pero hay algo que falla, le he he puesto un oscilador CD4093 pero no funciona, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 8, 2008)

No funciona porque te falta una compuerta. El esquema es como lo ves mas abajo.
Una sugerencia. Tal vez para no complicarte la vida, te convendría colocarle un LED parpadeante y  te ahorrás el 4093, no por lo que te pueda salir el CI sino por el tema del tamaño del PCB.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2008)

En que consiste el "no funciona"?  
No parpadea? 
Parpadea siempre?
No enciende?
etc etc etc


----------



## evolution (Feb 9, 2008)

Si le  pongo un led intermitente estara siempre parpadeando y yo quiero que este encendido y cuando baje la tension en ese punto empieze a parpadear.
Al ponerle la otra compuerta que falta, al simularlo el Multisim me dice que hay un error de simulacion, intenta arreglarlo pero dice que no puede.
El circuito si la otra compuerta si funciona, cuando la tension es alta estan los cuatro leds encendidos pero cuando baja la tension en  el cuarto led deberia de ponerse a parpadear y sim embargo se apaga como los demas. Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

El error lo da porque estas uniendo dos salidas del 4093, pero no pasa nada porque estan "bien puestas" en paralelo , hace la simulacion con una sola compuerta pero en el circuito usa las dos.

Eso asi como esta dibujado "deberia" andar. En la condicion final (ultimo led apagado), medi que tension tenes en los nodos 13,3,20 y 21.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

En vez de gastar dinero en las compuertas, puedes comprar un led titilante y listo, lo soldás y no te enredas!


----------



## evolution (Feb 11, 2008)

Mira estas son las mediciones que me ha dado, alimentando el circuito a 10 voltios:

Nodo 13: -17.98 kV
Nodo 3: 5 V
Nodo 20: 2.6 V
Nodo 21: 5 V y baja a 2.66 V


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yo simulé el circuito en el LiveWire, con la modificación que te indico mas arriba, y funcionó perfectamente en cuanto a la intermitencia del último LED. El ajuste es un tanto crítico cuando se trata de que los LEDs vayan encendiendo o apagando con las distintas tensiones, y pero funciona aceptablemente.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Vuelvo a repetir, creo que se ahorraria tiempo,dinero y espacio si solo se emplea un LED titilante!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2008)

Esto estaba por el foro y se supone trabaje asi:












[/img]


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 11, 2008)

Anthony. Un "Flashing LED"  es lo que le proponía al amigo mas arriba, pero el circuito estaría diseñado para que el LED solo encienda en forma intermitente cuando la tensión baja a 10 voltios (esa parte todavía no la pude estudiar, pero se desprende del comentario que obtuve como respuesta). Con un LED intermitente lo estaría haciendo contínuamente. 

El circuito que nos muestra Fogonazo, lo posteé yo mismo en una consulta que hice al foro ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=80928#80928 ) , pero no terminó de conformarme por lo que me puse a ver otras variantes.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Mmmmm yo pienso otra cosa pero buehhh


----------



## evolution (Feb 11, 2008)

Jos1957, ese circuito es el mismo que encontre yo en la pagina de Creatronica, pero claro con la diferencia de que a mi no me funciona la intermitencia del led, dices que no acabo de conformarte,¿que otras variantes vistes, otros circuitos,cuales?
Gracias.


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 11, 2008)

Si, justamente digo que no me conformó del todo porque el ajuste es muy crítico en cuando a que cada LED sea representativo de una tensión determinada. 
Por ejemplo. Si lo calibro para que el primer LED encienda a los 11 voltios los demás no van encendiendo aproximadamente de a pasos de un voltio sino que se tardan en encender y de pronto encienden dos al mismo tiempo o separados por apenas medio voltio. Todo eso ocurre en la simulación, por lo que estoy esperando a tener un poco de tiempo para armarlo en el protoboard. 
Las otras opciones tampoco me conformaron mucho y me extraña que no haya un circuito que sea mas exacto a la hora de monitorear la tensión.  Te paso los que encontré:

http://platea.pntic.mec.es/lmarti2/voltimetro.htm

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/voltmeter_with_led_for_car_battery.ht

http://www.neoteo.es/tabid/54/ID/760/Title/LM3914_y_LM3915_/Default.aspx

Tengo mas por ahí, pero en estos momentos no recuerdo donde los tengo. 

Además estoy "inventando" un circuito bastante particular con compuertas pero está en etapa experimental. 

Saludos.


----------



## evolution (Feb 12, 2008)

Bueno pues habra que seguir investigando e inventando, en cuanto tengas algo de ese circuito experimental no dudes en compartirlo, chao.


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 16, 2008)

Esta tarde me puse a experimentar con el Multisim algo que ya tenía en el LiveWire pero no podía simular por algunos errores extraños que me arrojaba. Así que me puse a trabajar y saqué lo que sigue que ya aclaro, es totalmente experimental, por lo cual estaría bueno que opinen acerca de lo que se le puede agregar y qué habría que modificar.  El circuito es mas o menos parecido a otros pero como decía mas arriba, me molestaba la inexactitud de los mismos, de modo que le agregué los diodos zener que se supone harán toda la medición mas presisa. 
Si alguno quiere los archivos del LiveWire o los del Multisim no tiene mas que pedirlos y los subo. 
Espero sus opiniones. 
Gracias.


----------



## evolution (Feb 17, 2008)

Lo veo interesante tu proyecto, yo tambien he estado tratando de "inventar" un voltimetro que te mida ciertas tensiones de niveles de una bateria de coche, y haciendo incapie en la intermitencia del ultimo led cuando baje de una determinada tension, tengo un circuito que a los 10.5 voltios permanece encendido el led, pero cuando baja 10.4 voltios o menos parpadee el led, no estoy seguro de si esta bien el circuito o no, el multisim enseguida me daba error, he probado con el livewire, y va bien pero poniendo la pestaña de la direcion de la corriente cuando bajo de 10.5 v parpadea  el color verde a azul y asi sucesivamente hasta que al rato se pone bien y otras veces no ¿porque? y no se que significa si esta bien o mal. sin embargo mientras la simulacion si pongo la pestaña normal a penas falla hace el cambio de intermitente a fijo casi enseguida.Vaya toston, Gracias.


----------



## rhdtp (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo  un problema para diseñar un circuito que simule un voltimetro de leds. El circuito tiene 4 leds que encienden a determinado voltaje proporcionado por el potenciometro, hasta aquí todo funciona muy bien. El problema que tengo es que necesito hacer que un quinto led se prenda solo cuando los 4 leds están apagados o cuando los 4 estén encendidos. Dejo adjunto el diagrama que tengo. Espero me puedan ayudar...


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola rhdtp

Quiere decir que cuando Todos son 1 debe dar 1. Compuerta AND de 4 entradas.
Quiere decir que cuando Todos son 0 debe dar 1. Compuerta NOR de 4 entradas.
Luego suma las 2 salidas de esas compuertas con una OR de 2 entradas y en su salida conecta el LED 5.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola.

Te dejo algo que ta vez te ayude.

El circuito está en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rhdtp (Abr 4, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Te dejo algo que ta vez te ayude.
> 
> ...



Hola muchas gracias *elaficionado* por el circuito me ayudo a la perfección es justo lo que quería 



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Te dejo algo que ta vez te ayude.
> 
> ...



Hola muchas gracias *elaficionado* por el circuito me ayudo a la perfección es justo lo que quería 





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola rhdtp
> 
> Quiere decir que cuando Todos son 1 debe dar 1. Compuerta AND de 4 entradas.
> Quiere decir que cuando Todos son 0 debe dar 1. Compuerta NOR de 4 entradas.
> ...



Hola *MrCarlos* = muchas gracias por la respuesta efectivamente una forma de hacerlo es utilizando compuertas lógicas, ya había pensado eso solo que necesitaba otra forma de hacerlo sin utilizar compuertas. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------

